
Birthright Citizenship Needs to Change - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/law-justice/stephanie-degooyer-rethinking-birthright
======
tracker1
Almost every single country in the world has a birthright citizenship concept.
First generation immigrants will always be at a disadvantage in this regard.
One of the reasons behind this is to reduce foreign influence. To prevent
someone without strong ties to the nation they govern from coming into
positions of power over those nations.

I'm unconvinced that the policies regarding this need to change. That isn't to
say that we shouldn't dramatically change how immigration works... imho, if
you have a job (that pays on average what the rest of the company's employees
make, and up to 25% of a company as guest workers) and a place to stay
(verifiable residence secured) with a handful of other provisions (no
felonies, esl, history and civics courses while in country) you should be able
to get a guest worker visa and after a decade apply for citizenship.

~~~
raincom
I don't think so. UK doesn't allow that. Only 30 countries do:
[https://www.businessinsider.com/countries-that-recognize-
bir...](https://www.businessinsider.com/countries-that-recognize-birthright-
citizenship-jus-soli-2018-10)

~~~
avdlinde
That list seems off. Multiple European countries that I know of should be on
that list.

~~~
magic_beans
And those countries are?

